# Cold water Kayaking



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

What do you guys take with you during cold water kayaking? I got one for xmas. What kind of gear? Just in case you go in the drink. I just want to be safe


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I take a buddy. I also have all the clothes, gear, PFD, etc. but with so much that could still go wrong its good to have someone watching your back.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Unless you have a dry suit, a PFD, Throw bag you should not consider going this time of year. Just a few minutes in the water at the temperatures it would be could be fatal. If you must go pack up the car and drive to Florida but don’t go around here, one splash into the water without a dry suit and PFD you might not be able to make it back into the boat and if you did would be so cold you might not be able to make it back to the car if you were 100 yards offshore on a flat lake.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Suggested... Grab one of these - just in case...


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm a big fella - I've always wanted to do the kayak thing - but I know between my fat azz and the boy-scout like preparedness - I'd sink the damn thing - and NOW is when I'd be chopping at the bit to use it (cold water - melt/rain - OHHH walleye - steelies)... I'd name it fish bait... 

Now being a semi-retired diver (that just means I don't own a Lake Erie boat anymore) who has spend about a month straight under Erie - a dry suit would allow you a bit of invincibility. Spent two years shivering in wet suits and then finally got a dry suit - difference is NOT the word to describe it.

If you are wanting to venture in this stuff - get ONLY a dry suit (and lots of powder)...

Watch Craigslist for one to come up. If you hit water at 32-40 degrees and submerge - you are probably done. If you get a wet suit and dump - you are done - this time - just for the day - but at some point you will need to take that suit off - and if its cold - you will wish you had died. If you have a dry suit on - your pissed at yourself - but fine and keep fishing.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeap I've gone out kayaking when it's 60-70 degrees outside but the water is 40 or less. I'm still in my drysuit. Air temps are not water temps. Be safe and have the proper gear or stay home.


----------



## miroslav (Dec 27, 2015)

Drysuit is definitely a must this time of year. I would say that so is a buddy and a handheld VHF radio. If something happens to one of you, the other can call for help.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Dry suit it is. Thanks for the help


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

brettmansdorf said:


> I'm a big fella - I've always wanted to do the kayak thing - but I know between my fat azz and the boy-scout like preparedness - I'd sink the damn thing - and NOW is when I'd be chopping at the bit to use it (cold water - melt/rain - OHHH walleye - steelies)... I'd name it fish bait...
> 
> Now being a semi-retired diver (that just means I don't own a Lake Erie boat anymore) who has spend about a month straight under Erie - a dry suit would allow you a bit of invincibility. Spent two years shivering in wet suits and then finally got a dry suit - difference is NOT the word to describe it.
> 
> ...


Whats the powder for?


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I would think to help pull the drysuit gaskets over your head and hands not sure? Or to powder you up like a baby when you start to sweat.

That's my only complaint with a drysuit, the gaskets get annoying sometimes. That reminds me I need to trim my gaskets around my wrists this year.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Powder - get the opening(s) over your body parts... Might seem easy - but to do it on a boat in the cold (suit is tougher to get on when cold and worse if humid) morning - usually rocking a bit - yeah - talc everywhere... Remember too (in my day) the suits were crafted for the perfect 6' 182lb male, with a 32" waist. I was born larger than that. 

If you go the way of a used dry suit - TRY IT ON - you have NO IDEA how tough something can be until you assume it will fit and then - UG...

However - all the powder and this and that I gripe about - one really nice thing - when you finally get out of the suit - you are warm and dry. NOTHING was worse than a rainy 40 degree day I'd come back up - good size swells - in a wet suit - cold and sooner or later - you gotta get out of it - and that will redefine COLD for you, as you are fighting a leg rolling around the deck - hoping soon to be dry enough to scurry into the cabin and attempt to find warmth...


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Got out on the tusc between Clinton and Canal Fulton Tuesday. Perfect weather, cold water. Yaked through the woods to get away from the current. Things to take.. beer, buddies, and a piece of pizza. Don't fall in. That would suck.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Tazmanme said:


> Unless you have a dry suit, a PFD, Throw bag you should not consider going this time of year. Just a few minutes in the water at the temperatures it would be could be fatal. If you must go pack up the car and drive to Florida but don’t go around here, one splash into the water without a dry suit and PFD you might not be able to make it back into the boat and if you did would be so cold you might not be able to make it back to the car if you were 100 yards offshore on a flat lake.


What he said times 10. 
If you just got your first kayak for Christmas, don't make your first outing one in which the slightest mistake could cost you your life.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Water temps today went from 38-42 still pretty cold.


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

before attempting cold water kayak fishing make sure you know how to get back in your yak should you fall out or roll over. Dry suits will keep you dry but you will eventually get cold and possibly hypothermic if you do not get out of the water quickly.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I have used breathable waders with a wading belt snugged tight. Ive jumped off the yak to wade submerged islands on Skeeter and Pymie casting for eyes at night. Never a problem if i got wet. it is part of kayak fishing. your gonna get wet and cold at some point. Just use common sense and have a PFD on. I use a neck style with c02 cartridge. Never deployed it tho yet. Cold water kayak fishing is dangerous but totally safe if you take precautions. Just choose the right equipment and use good judgement


----------

